

Ever wondered how Netflix delivered their content? Open Connect - webmonkeyuk
https://signup.netflix.com/openconnect

======
webmonkeyuk
The hardware design page is particularly interesting. It's a system similar to
the Backblaze Pod <https://signup.netflix.com/openconnect/hardware>

